# Show Off Your Usb



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

Title says it... Im just curious to see other Mollys or Heros


----------



## Strykar (Mar 15, 2007)

those crank arms look huge dude.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Strykar said:


> those crank arms look huge dude.


Dude, trust me, don't go there

Nice bike!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Dude, trust me, don't go there
> 
> Nice bike!


roflmao!

I like the blue and gold together.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That bike looks awesome. But what is a USB, and a molly and a hero. I'm guessing Molly and Hero are brands. But i'm not sure what a USB is. Thanks


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

USB is Union Street Bikes. Molly is short for Molly Maguire which is a frame that USB makes, Hero is short for Working Class Hero which USB also makes. The Molly is 24" and the Hero is 26"


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Vinny A. I've heard of the Molly, also i messaged J-Dogg.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

sick, sick, sick bike man . . . maybe my favorite one I've seen so here far, but I'll have to go look at snaky's and brad's again to make sure . . . 

after testing out a BMX bike with a linear cable like that, no gyro, I found I really like a u-brakes out back . . . very nice feel to it . . .


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2006)

Here is my U-SB Time Line... kinda

Red Bike... Day 1 (minus the year on a proto-type)... Thought I still needed to have my seat high to sping the bars.










Little bit of Gnarboro... kinda










Green Molly with Shamrocks...



















And my yellow Molly... Still looks like new since I broke my foot on her 3rd ride out. (Thanks Lee )


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

My baby:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol Ojai! I like the molly the most Sean, nice bikes!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i really want to get a molly, witha slammed fork and seta etc, brakelss, slicks for street. set up like a new school street riders bmx sorta, but for bmxtb. when i have the cash, i will


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

My Molly.

Sweet sweet ride, I really like the brown, white and grey color combo. I am having more fun on this bike than ANY bike I have ever owned even back in the 70's when I had a Stingray... even the early BMX's too.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> i really want to get a molly, witha slammed fork and seta etc, brakelss, slicks for street. set up like a new school street riders bmx sorta, but for bmxtb. when i have the cash, i will


Dude, you've got a Fall Guy. The difference is so tiny between the 2. Just get a BMX for street and keep your Fall Guy for DJs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Word Ojai, a BMX is money for street, much more so than a 24.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I take it back, the shamrock molly is my favorite bike I've seen here so far . . . sorry snaky . . . if you look at this!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Vinny A said:


> Word Ojai, a BMX is money for street, much more so than a 24.


I do love my bmx but as you get older, the 24s with a little suspension are much easier on the bones. I also have more fun on my Molly than my bmx, it's really that simple.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

That kid's 13 and wants a Fall Guy and a Molly.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Why how much are those?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

The frames are 550 each, so thats 1100 for just the frames, and the parts cost alot more so easily 3k for both of those bikes.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Holy crap. That's a lot of money.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

haha, ojai, i have wrist problems on both, main reason im on 24s with a slammed squish fork and not a 20. its starting to get better, so i'm picking up a flow trail when i finish working on the fg, its just i beat the crap out of my fg riding street, not so much on dirt, so i waznt 2 bikes to bash, one for street and a lighter build on the fg. just trying to set my priorities, 20 is coming soon hopefully


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

There was this kid at my skatepark riding a Flow Trail. He was pretty good. But it's an awesome bike i rode it, it felt really nice.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

This one has the nicest paint job....


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

J-dogg, i'm also interested in picking up a 20 inch up in the future for street, i think that would be awesome but i'm just getting one thats $300 or so. Leethal that does have an awesome orange paint job, it like glows .


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm in an internet cafe at the moment so no access to pics (Not to mention my digi cam was stolen somewhere between Portland and Seattle...)

can only supply an older link here... check it out if you wish.

Smooth Movin' Steel V2.2


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> I'm in an internet cafe at the moment so no access to pics (Not to mention my digi cam was stolen somewhere between Portland and Seattle...)
> 
> can only supply an older link here... check it out if you wish.
> 
> Smooth Movin' Steel V2.2


damn, cant wait to see the updated pics once u get a new camera or somthin


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Why do the seats on these bikes point to the sky?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Satori, your bike is dialed.

Mister, it's because when your seat is really low it's more comfy to have it pointed up.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

what's to say, I built this lil hussy up in Lee's basement the day after they first arrived and have beat the snot out of it since. Maybe some new paint is in order but otherwise, there ain't much I'd change.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I was just searching for a different thread and came accross this little jamma in the list, so I thought I'd bring her back to life....

sorry for the blurry pic though... I'm a tweak.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Pantelis said:


> That bike looks awesome. But what is a USB, and a molly and a hero. I'm guessing Molly and Hero are brands. But i'm not sure what a USB is. Thanks


Pantelis is alive! Thank you Je-sus!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

*B* said:


> Pantelis is alive! Thank you Je-sus!


check the date of postage... apparantly before his untimely demise. 

now c'mon, keep'er on track...


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

My bad......


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

lil update:
-ody elementary stem
-ody celicnkeisjhs pedals or however you spell it
-macneil grips
-NS District Bar
-half link
-new pads
-macneil seat and post
-orange king headset


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks great where did you get the bar from?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

is that a NS district bar?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

bbrz4 said:


> is that a NS district bar?


Yes it is, don't complain noobs can't search when you can't read.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry to bore you but I'm a showoff and noticed I never posted my Molly on this thread. Bore cuz there's no updates on specs. Love her the way she is I guess, the only gripe I have is the forks don't like star nuts so I went with a stemlock and now she's solid as a rock.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Gotta keep it fresh.

put the boingo back on for a few rides... found a cool park nearby that has lots of small stair sets in a row, so I was trying 180's off'em and was killing my wrists on rigid... 
miss the Rebate simplicity though, but easy enough to swap out on a day to day basis if I chose to.









Thanks to Greg for the cranks. work great for LHD.
















long dong flatblacks over raw.

















































I really want to try to mill a pivotal chunk in some 4130 and try to weld it to the seattube... (think sunday schwartz) but we'll see what happens, might just be a thought that doesn't get carried out for awhile... but I also want to drill some holes in the dropout plates too just for the heck of it. But, I really like my Gen1 frame, so I might wait to see what the next version has in store before I follow through with the hacking


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Phillip McKrack said:


> lil update:
> -ody elementary stem
> -ody celicnkeisjhs pedals or however you spell it
> -macneil grips
> ...


i like your shiny nipples :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

bikesatori how wide are those beasts? nice ride by the way


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

Satori, the molly is looking nice. At some point I'll have to post pics of mine. I've got a green first gen as well.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

boyfromthelak said:


> bikesatori how wide are those beasts? nice ride by the way


haha, thanks.
Those are some uncut homegrown Nemesis Project Folsom Prison wide-ride bars. Should have been named the 727's, 'cuz they make you fly like a boeing... haha, and they're about 727mm wide! They came to me raw (props to Brad), but I rat-canned them flat black.
I was going to chop them down as soon as I got them, since the Atomlab Jesme Cig's I was running before were cut down to 24.5" for x-up clearance, but I rode for a bit with the wide-rides and now I'm hooked. I really dig the extra leverage and pop... but it was a trade-off since x-ups are HARD now and b-spins are nixed.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> Satori, the molly is looking nice. At some point I'll have to post pics of mine. I've got a green first gen as well.


hey thanks. Yeah, I actually like the MK1's the best. I don't like the dropped offset headtube on the others. If only the MK1 had the externally butted 1"ID seat tube, it'd be prime time, but already my fav. regardless...

sounds like the next gen. should be dropping pretty soon.... 

I was really hoping that there would be some trick laser cut stay bridges (like Mob/LTF), or laser cut dropouts, or even a chance for an integrated headset option (and better yet, an option for integrated Pivotal post!), but no chance for any of the above as far as I've heard.
Still gonna drop some weight though apparantly, and with smaller drops, but we'll see what Molly turns out like. I may end up a retro-grouch trying to weld and drill mine, hahaha...
Might like a slightly higher bb height too, so it's got a bit more pop when I'm running the rigid Rebate with 425 a-c, but I can deal just fine.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

I was looking at getting a rebate, but was concerned about the bb height as I do run pegs.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Snaky69 said:


> Yes it is, don't complain noobs can't search when you can't read


'
yeah.... umm sorry



Phillip Mcrack said:


> lil update:
> -ody elementary stem
> -ody celicnkeisjhs pedals or however you spell it
> -macneil grips
> ...


how do you like the districts cos i was thinking about picking up som of the high rise ones.
you dont think they came too skinny at 660mm???


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

bbrz4
I'm using the district high bars. I like them. I was used to running short 23"-24"(575mm-625mm) wide bars. So for me, these are huge.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

wow i woulda thought they were wider. must just be the small bike.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

someone wanna buy my molly.....1200 + shipping and its yours. yeah price drop


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

no, the districts only come in 660mm which is the main reason im looking for something else


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

repetitive question can you put a guro on any bike


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

NoBrakes! said:


> repetitive question can you put a guro on any bike


no, the steez commission has actually outlawed the mess from existence. 
yeah, actually you can with the proper brakes/cables/lever/gyro assembly/headset clearance and enough extra steerer tube space...

here are some more hotty TaMolly's for the thread:

was going to rat can my frame the color of these bars at the beginning of the season, but I knew it would get beat fast so I stuck with factory paint for now...
































ServeEm's Bro-ham's ride:








kind of a goofy set-up one:








one of the first 24" I ever saw with a geisha... from awhile ago








an OG molly set-up.








a little bit of overload IMO, but still worth checking









that's about it for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

Some really SWEET looking rides guys!
How about some action shots of yo with your bike!


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Here is an updated pic. New Tires (Tioga FS100's) and pedals will change after the holiday but as it sits now it is 26.7 pounds. I think it should be in the mid 25 pound range after the holiday! She loves jumping at RaysMTB :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wheres all the heros?


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I need a molly. Brand new they are outta my range, I should look for a used frame sometime...


----------



## wadly_1001 (Jan 7, 2006)

Now with profile imperial sprocket and profile mini ss hubs, pegless and yes thats a 60mm gold label with TPC


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

NotQuiteJdm said:


>


solid steed my friend.

how do you like the vulcan grip brakes?
got the same cranks / t-lite 25 / 710sl / demo chain tensioner combo.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

Brake feels good, it was my first time out on it and I was holding abubaca's with ease. I'm curious to see how the spline drive holds up.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

Bryan67 said:


> Wheres all the heros?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

WTF, heroes come withe V's???? Since when?

or did you steal it from a team rider  pssst, wont tell, i promise


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> WTF, heroes come withe V's???? Since when?


since always, they all came with v's except 1or 2 special ones with 990's


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats the only working class hero I have ever seen and I love it. I really need to rock a usb and support a local company.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

bringdoom said:


> Thats the only working class hero I have ever seen and I love it. I really need to rock a usb and support a local company.


Well if I can get the scratch together I might sell my gen2 frame and get one of the new frames. I'll know for sure in a few weeks.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

cully said:


> since always, they all came with v's except 1or 2 special ones with 990's


oh, i didnt know that, thankls


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> I'm curious to see how the spline drive holds up.


Please post an update I am very curious too. I haven't been able to find out any info or reviews of the sprocket anywhere.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Axis said:


> Well if I can get the scratch together I might sell my gen2 frame and get one of the new frames. I'll know for sure in a few weeks.


Let me know. I might be able to swing it. Would have to get a new rear hub, but thats fine with me, lol. Oh hell yea, I just remembered your bike is brown so my sprocket and stem will match, lol.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

some new pics of the old lady. Lost some weight, had a facelift, and some surgery to get her lookin' all perky once again.

Here's one freewheelin' all naked:









One of her with the whip and all clamped up out back:









After some mild penetration:









starin' down the pipe lookin' inside. 









That holes all plugged up now.









shaved smooth









reamed that one out









other side









slammed and stuffed, no wiggle room there









get it now, c'mon, for the camera...









(man, that was borderline right there.) :nono: KISS theory baby, paint it black.

thread to enlightenment.


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

wrong thread


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I waiting for a bunch of parts for my WCH right now. Should be in this week. Unfortunately though my forks and bars aren`t ready yet. I`d post a picture of the frame but it looks just like Cully`s only brown.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Bryan67 said:


> I waiting for a bunch of parts for my WCH right now. Should be in this week. Unfortunately though my forks and bars aren`t ready yet. I`d post a picture of the frame but it looks just like Cully`s only brown.


Post it man I'd like to see it.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

This photo sucks but heres the Hero.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Bryan67 said:


> This photo sucks but heres the Hero.


smooth milk choco melts in the mouth.... :thumbsup:

I like it... just gotta find a solid V-brake set-up you can mount on there... What do you have planned?

If it weren't alreay disclosed that it was a WCH, from that view it'd almost be hard to tell it wasn't a Molly, other than the lack of seatstay brace and the top mounted brake studs.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nothing fancy planned. I`m not a gimmick kind of guy. Waiting for a Nemesis rigid fork and 3" bar, Fit series one stem. Pig headset, Profile cranks, Ryno lites, Odyssey hubs, Holy Rollers, MG 1 pedals, pivotal seat and a set of regular Tektro V brakes. I may change out a couple things down the road but those are my plans.


----------

